

Stare at boobs for longer life - Study - ndimopoulos
http://www.themedguru.com/20091206/newsfeature/stare-boobs-longer-life-study-86131320.html

======
cperciva
Urban myth: <http://www.snopes.com/humor/iftrue/breasts.asp>

~~~
ndimopoulos
Bah! It would be nice if it was :)

Thank you for the clarification.

------
sentinel
Brainiac disproved this at some point in the past:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D6NI_8-Zks>

